# 5th Cesarean any one?



## Saaz (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi my friends,

Been a member here since long.But I keep loosing my user name!;-)
I love this site and the forum,
There was a cesarean group,which I am not able to locate,so I am posting this here.
April,2010,Ill ,God willing complete 8 yrs of Marraige and if things go well,I ill be having my 5th cesaraen in July 2010. .My last one being,sept 2008.
I am bit scared n worried,.Will be consulting the dr,to find out how safe it is for me to continue this Pregnancy.I googled,5th cesarean,which took me to a Medical site,which reports of a woman successfully having gone 5 cesarean in 9 yrs,Mine will be in eight years.
I know people who have undergone 5 or more cesarean,but what worries me is the short gap,that is between my last cesarean and this one.
I am honestly petrfied.Also,the last pregnancy taxed my body much.And thinking of the kids,n all wondering whether it is right to continue with this or not.
Will appreciate kind and thoughtful answers.
Thanks,


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

There are 3 mamas here I can think of that have had 5 sections. Honestly, I would try not to worry so much. Baby has to come out somehow, right?







. Yes, subsequent surgical births carry risks, but odds are in your favor that everything will go smoothly.

I have had 4 c-sections in 8 years and am TTC #5. Chances are I will end up w/yet another section - as much as I wish that was not the case, it's worth it to me in order to have another baby.

Best of luck. Talk to yor OB about any concerns you have and enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## Saaz (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for that!;-)
Are you expecting your fifth too?
I will talk to the OB.Secretly hoping she wont discouarge.I do want to know,whether have surgery in a short gap is risky as everyone says it is?

Thanks


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll be going in for my fourth c-section in about a week.My oldest is 8. The first two were born 22 months apart and the third and the fourth are 22 months apart. All four deliveries have been successful for me and the babes.

I think the minimum recommendation between c-sections is 24 months so you aren't that far off. Congratulations and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

My mother had five c-sections back in the '80s and at least the first 3 were the big up-down cuts that are so much less safe than what they generally do today. Her last pregnancy was twins, and I know she was very panicky about it because her doctors had told her in the prior pregnancy that she couldn't go past 38 weeks b/c a bigger baby = more danger -- so since twins got her to the size of the singleton much much earlier, she wsa basically waiting ot rupture the whole time. Found out afterwards that the doc was just full of it....But in any case, all went well. She had a big gap between the fourth and fifth, but my brother and I are only 18 months apart.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

I will have my 5th in May my 1st and 5 will be 8 years apart... Chances are very small that things won't got well.
My first 2 were only 19 months apart, and there were no complications.


----------



## Saaz (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.I really appreciate,this.I visited the OB today,she asked me to continue,but did say,that it is a risky.
One more thing,She insisted,I do not carry my 14th Month old,as it can also be risky.
How has that aspect gone with you all?I would always carry my kids during my term,but this time,I am bit more concerned.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

hmm... are you having other complications? My Dr said nothing at all about me lugging my 30pound 2 1/2 year old around.

The main thing my Dr wants to talk to me about is the risks of having more after this one, I suspect he is going to tell me that it isn't a good idea to have more.... in which case I don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## Saaz (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks ofwait!

Here's Wishing you all the best for the fifth.;-)


----------



## pookey_2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Saaz,

I am currently pregnant for the *14th* time, expecting to undergo my 5th caesarian section in August (6th). I loved your post! My 1st daughter was born in 95, son in 97, next son in 02 and our last was May 07.

I too contemplated the risk of continuing with this pregnancy for fear of leaving my children motherless and due to a recent diagnosis of Kidney disease. The doctor said I had nothing to be concerned about. I see a high risk OB and he assured me he will be checking for extreme thinning of my uterin wall near 26 weeks and thereafter. Any chance of abruption and they will take the baby early.

I hope this helps. Please write back if you wish to talk. Laura


----------



## Saaz (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi laura,

Sorry for the late reply.Your mail has been an inspiring one.Thanks.
So glad to read what your Ob had to say.
I do get the jitters from time to time,but coming back to this thread kind of gives me assurance.
I would love to know how the pregnancy is going?Its so amazing that its your 14th!
My best wishes are with you.

Saaz.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I will be having my 5th in Nov. My oldest is 6 yrs old. My OB has delivered women with their 10th C/S.
I have researched it myself, it seems safe. I think the biggest problem is that most OB's tell women to stop after about 3 and so there aren't so many OB's that have experience with anything more than that.
My OB says the more you have the longer the surgery can be, it's a little more complicated for him, but that I'll be fine (I mean given the normal risks for C/S).
I never would have considered it being much of a problem.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I will be having my 3rd c/s in October... it is good to know there are women out there who have had more







We would really like one more after this and it is good to know that this is possible.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've had five.

My first was in '93, then I had a big gap. But, my other four were only around two years apart (May 2003, July 2005, November 2007 and June 2009).

Honestly, I'm wiped. But, I think that has less to do with the back-to-back multiple c-sections than with emotional factors (PTSD from the sections, and grief from the loss of my fourth baby) and, to some extent, my age.

My last experience was my least sucky of the five, and I had the best overall recovery I've had. I was more mobile, and in less pain than I've ever been in before. (I attribute that largely to having sutures, instead of staples.) I was surprised, as I also had a tubal, and the women I know who had a tubal after multiple sections had all told me the recovery is worse.

So...five, even close together, doesn't necessarily mean it's going to be that bad. Eat as well as you possibly can (any vomiting issues aside, of course), and get as much exercise as you can. It should be okay.


----------



## MCruz (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh Lady! I had my first csection in Feb 2003, then another Aug 2005, then again Dec 2006, and last on Jan 2008. 4 sections in just under 5 years. I think you will be just fine! Good Luck!


----------



## XxclarexX (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm having my 5th c section tmrw!! Anyone else had 5 and if so how did u get on? X


----------

